# Problemas en televisor philips



## laalbondiga (Ago 29, 2011)

buenas tardes tengo un problema con un televisor el cual al principio se ve la imagen como un trapecio pero al reves (la parte ancha arriba y la estrecha abajo),a veces solo una linea vertical de arriba a bajo muy brillante
el televisor es un philips combo con dvd y el modelo es el 15pt6807 01s
aqui dejo una imagen de como se ve


----------



## pandacba (Ago 29, 2011)

Problema en el horizontal, yugo en corto, o alguno de los componente asociados al horizontal esta dañado no asie el transistor porqeu tenes alta, casi siempre es el yugo con problemas, corto entre espiras  o algo semejante

Si vas a retirar el yugo para inspección visual, marca la posición de los imanees en el cuello y la posicición del mismo yugo, si no luego tendras problemas de convergencia y pureza
Al conjunto de imanes sacalo sin que se muevan


----------



## laalbondiga (Ago 30, 2011)

he medido resistencia en el yugo y en el devanado horizontal me da 10 ohmios eso es mucho no?
( con el conector de la horizontal desconectado de la placa)


----------



## laalbondiga (Sep 1, 2011)

hola buenas ya he desmontado el yugo y lo he mirado pero no se ve nada raro,tambien he medido en el yugo la rsistencia del vertical y horizontal y me dan los 2 casi la misma resistencia 10 homios ( desconectados los cables de la placa)


----------



## pandacba (Sep 1, 2011)

Algo esta mal, l resistencia tipica del vertical es 16 ohms por un lado pero eso no afecta al vertical y la resistencia del horizontal suele ser 2.2 o menos incluso, son dos bobinas en paralelo desolda de un extremo y medi individualmente deberina medir lo mismo cada una en los casos de 2.2ohma miden 4.4ohm cada una, 10 ohms es una resistencia muy elevada, para el horizontal


----------



## laalbondiga (Sep 3, 2011)

mirando las bobinas del yugo con mas detenimiento he observado restos de lo que supongo sea barniz de las bobinas por lo que he sustituido el yugo del televisor por otro de una tele para tirar de las mismas pulgadas.El yugo que he puesto no es como el que esta defectuoso pero al probar la tele ahora funciona bien,aunque la imagen se ve un poco estirada hacia arriba y abajo.Podria servir? o tiene que ser de la misma marca y modelo


----------



## pandacba (Sep 3, 2011)

Puede servir si logras darle la altura correcta y el ancho y que no te haga otras deformaciones, si tiene modo service tendras que centrar la imagen, y corregir altura y linealidad y en el ancho que cubra la pantalla y ver por ultimo si hace falta corregir la corrección E-O
Sabes corregir pureza? fijate en ese detalle si no te va a volver loco después


----------



## laalbondiga (Sep 3, 2011)

la pureza se corrige desde los anillos del crt no? los he colocado como estaban antes de sustituir el antiguo yugo (lo marque para dejarlo como estaban).Si no es asi entonces no se corregir la pureza


----------



## pandacba (Sep 3, 2011)

No con los imanes corriges convergencia.
Para correbir pureza necesitas un campo rojo, toda la pantalla tiene que ser roja homogenea, si el yugo esta más adelante o más atrás apareceran cerca de los bordes manchas de color azul a simple vista no se ve, solamente con un campo roo, una vez que esta homogena se fja y acomoda los tacos de goma


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 3, 2011)

laalbondiga dijo:


> la pureza se corrige desde los anillos del crt no? los he colocado como estaban antes de sustituir el antiguo yugo (lo marque para dejarlo como estaban).Si no es asi entonces no se corregir la pureza


Hola Amigo, el metodo comodo para realizar ajuste de pureza de colores, has lo sig.
Lleva al minimo la saturacion de color, es decir lograr el blanco y negro. Luego necesitas tener una imagen estatica, como x ejem. conecta alguna consola de video juegos, en lo posible que aparezcan la mayor cantidad de caracteres en pantalla, y luego procede el ajuste, los caracteres deben verse homogeneos sin contornos de color, conseguido esto, el ajuste estara listo.-


----------



## pandacba (Sep 3, 2011)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola Amigo, el metodo comodo para realizar ajuste de pureza de colores, has lo sig.
> Lleva al minimo la saturacion de color, es decir lograr el blanco y negro. Luego necesitas tener una imagen estatica, como x ejem. conecta alguna consola de video juegos, en lo posible que aparezcan la mayor cantidad de caracteres en pantalla, y luego procede el ajuste, los caracteres deben verse homogeneos sin contornos de color, conseguido esto, el ajuste estara listo.-



Antes que hacer eso en caso de no tener una pantalla roja anulas el verde y azul, si esta desajustado habra manchas negras, cuando el rojo sea uniforme, el ajuste estara correcto

Con los demas formas nunca queda ajustado como debe, En un taller no debe faltar un generador de miras, pero si no se tiene, hay formas de dar soluciones, como poner la pantalla azul y camiar el cable al cañon rojo momentaneamente para ajustar eso correctamente


----------



## laalbondiga (Sep 4, 2011)

como se anula el azul y el verde? s hace desde menus o desde el cañon o placa 
(desconectando los transistores)


----------



## pandacba (Sep 4, 2011)

Hay varias formas, lo màs fàcil desconectas en el zòcalo del TRC, marcalos para no confundirte luego y el cable del azul lo llevas momentaneamente al rojo , que el tv quede sin señal con el campo azul habilitado, como lo has cambiado de lugara tendras un perfecto campo rojo, luego de los ajustes volves todo a su forma original y listo


----------



## laalbondiga (Sep 5, 2011)

haber si me aclaro,desconecto los 3 colores y despues el cable del azul que viene de la placa lo conecto momentaneamente al conector donde iria el rojo es eso?.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 5, 2011)

Asi de simple, es para que te de un campo rojo,


----------



## laalbondiga (Sep 7, 2011)

buenas tardes pandacba tengo un problema y es que al hacer lo de la pureza al poner el cable del azul en el rojo no aparece imagen por lo que no se si tengo o no bien la pureza.Hasta que no conecto los 3 colores no se ve imagen


----------



## pandacba (Sep 8, 2011)

Eso es algo raro, hace lo siguiente conecta el azul en el rojo y los otros  en los otros dos y proba


----------



## laalbondiga (Sep 14, 2011)

buenas tardes parece que esta bien todo aunque en vez de salirme la pantalla en rojo me sale la pantalla con las tipicas chispas pero bueno parece que ya esta todo bien (se ve toda la pantalla homogenea sin bordes azulados)
muchas gracias por la ayuda que me habeis prestado pandacba y gudino ya que de esta parte del yugo no sabia como hacerlo
ahora me queda el problema de mi otra television y ya me quito todo jeje


----------



## pandacba (Sep 14, 2011)

Cuenta con la ayuda de los integrantes del foro, si hay  otod dale que estamos listo


----------



## slater pacheco (Oct 5, 2011)

Hola tengo un televisor philips pantalla plana, el problema es que dandole todo el screem al flayback no se apaga,,pero la pantalla se ve logicamente casi blanca, y al bajarle el screem para ver la pantalla normalmente tarda solo 6 seg. encendida! 

espero sus respuesta gracias


----------



## Alva (Mar 8, 2012)

slater pacheco dijo:


> Hola tengo un televisor philips pantalla plana, el problema es que dandole todo el screem al flayback no se apaga,,pero la pantalla se ve logicamente casi blanca, y al bajarle el screem para ver la pantalla normalmente tarda solo 6 seg. encendida!
> 
> espero sus respuesta gracias



Al darle todo el Screen estàs saturando los cañones, es muy probable que el problema estè en el tobo de rayos catòdicos, proba con otro tubo de las mismas caracterìsticas, suerte !


----------

